# My site - feedback welcomed



## sdowden (Aug 24, 2008)

With hope of one day selling my photo I've built a site.

I would love to hear any feedback, it's been up for about a month now, got a few hits & I'm still doing a lot of work to it.


http://dowdenphotography.com/


----------

